# Swap meet this Saturday at Classic Hobbies



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey guys!
If you're looking for some on-road/oval parts (Assoc. or CRC) or maybe some 1/10 on-road foam tires (BSR NIP) stop by Classic Hobbies in Akron, Ohio. All NIP parts will be 50% off. Classic Hobbies is switching over to dirt indoors, so all on-road stuff will be priced to sell!! If you're interested in setting up a table, there's a $10.00 fee. It's free to walk around!!

1994 E Waterloo Rd Akron, OH 44312 
(330) 733-6400 (Steve)
[email protected]


----------

